
AirAsia pilot flies to Melbourne instead of Malaysia after navigation error - obi1kenobi
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2016/sep/07/airasia-pilot-flies-melbourne-malaysia-navigation-error
======
thisrod
Here's a better report.

[https://blogs.crikey.com.au/planetalking/2016/09/07/atsb-
rep...](https://blogs.crikey.com.au/planetalking/2016/09/07/atsb-reports-
cockpit-cockup-airasiax-flight-kl/)

The Guardian article misses the bits that are probably most interesting to HN:

This kind of thing happens about once a month.

The procedure that was supposed to prevent it was to use the up and down
arrows instead of the keypad, because that way you can only stuff up a little
bit.

It took until 2013 for Airbus to patch the A330 navigation system to reject
manually entered latitudes and longitudes that are inconsistent with the
current GPS fix.

Only a minority of the airliners in service installed the patch.

